# Bad first experience with an XD 45



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

I went to the range today and rented an Xd 45. This is my first .45 cal I have fired. I still only own a little Bersa .380. Well I proceded to load the clip in the gun, pulled the slide, aimed, pulled the trigger and instead of BOOM all I got was a click. Thought that's weird??? Maybe a dud round. Ejected that round and tried again and just click. I had one of the employees come out to the line to check that it wasn't me not doing something right. The striker just wasn't hitting the primer with enough force to fire it off. I was considering this as a step up from my little .380 but now I don't know. If my life depended on this gun firing I would not be happy for some reason it just went click click click. Anyone else have any problems with a striker fired xd like this or is this just a fluke or poor cleaning of the rentals???

I ended up renting a Kimber Gold Match and ooooohhhhhh I want... Super accurate but I would have to put out $1350 for it and I full size 5" 1911 is hardly a CCW.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Well if it is a rental gun...there you go...

I bought my XD45 about a year ago...I have over 2500 rounds through it...No problems at all...Not one singe fail to feed or fail to fire...I have shot all kinds of ammo through it....I had an XD40 for several months and shot several hundred rounds...No problems...not one failure...I now have an XD9 and probably over 1000 rounds through it....Not one single failure..

Something happened to that gun you rented to shoot....I would say it was abuse somehow...

my two cents

Willy


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Willy D said:


> Well if it is a rental gun...there you go...


+1...I agree with Willy. I own two XD .45's and have NEVER had an issue with either one as far as FTF, FTE, etc. I have approx. 2-3k rounds through each and carry the 45C daily. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got an XD40 and XD9SC. They've never failed to go boom when I've wanted them to. I agree with the others, it's a rental and not cared for.


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll have to agree with the above post. The XD is a great gun and I've had zero problems with my XD9 or any other XD i've shot. Don't base your judgement upon that gun, try a new one.


----------



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad to hear the positives about this .45. I'll just have to see if I can find another range that has this one to rent.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I rented a 1911 years ago, to see if I liked it... One of the grip panels was loose, it shot all over the place. There was a gap between the left side of the barrel and the bushing... The trigger was somewhere around 43 lbs... It was a HORRIBLE range gun.

Then, a few months later, I shot a GOOD one, owned by a friend... Well maintained, hand-built, lubricated.... WOW... AWESOME!

I too have owned FOUR XDs at one time. Not ONE EVER failed to fire. They are top shelf.

Jeff


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

thats common of many rental guns. the striker pin just gets lots of build up and doesnt fully strike the round. this is from a lack of cleaning with wut ill assume is alot of dirty ammo. dont let this deter u from the XD i trust my life with my xd9sc. the XD is one of the best guns on the market so dont let a rental gun dter u from one. my 2 cents!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have 2000 plus rounds through my XD45, without a single failure, using every kind of cheap ammo, as well as premium SD loads.

I own many guns, but the XD45 is the one I would pick up if I genuinely believed I was about to have to defend myself and my family.


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

Yellojacket said:


> I went to the range today and rented an Xd 45. This is my first .45 cal I have fired. I still only own a little Bersa .380. Well I proceded to load the clip in the gun, pulled the slide, aimed, pulled the trigger and instead of BOOM all I got was a click. Thought that's weird??? Maybe a dud round. Ejected that round and tried again and just click. I had one of the employees come out to the line to check that it wasn't me not doing something right. The striker just wasn't hitting the primer with enough force to fire it off. I was considering this as a step up from my little .380 but now I don't know. If my life depended on this gun firing I would not be happy for some reason it just went click click click. Anyone else have any problems with a striker fired xd like this or is this just a fluke or poor cleaning of the rentals???
> 
> I ended up renting a Kimber Gold Match and ooooohhhhhh I want... Super accurate but I would have to put out $1350 for it and I full size 5" 1911 is hardly a CCW.


Ya, the Kimbers are nice and shoot probably better than any handgun I've ever shot, short of a Freedom Arms; however, don't get too caught up with the more expensive Kimbers. I bought a Kimber Super Match a few years back for about $1,500. Well found that I could shoot my bottom of the line Kimber custom classic with fixed sights much better than the Super Match! Sold the Super Match, and you couldn't pry the old, pre-redundant safetied, $650, custom classic from my hands with a crow bar! Good shootin. :drooling:


----------



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

Willy D said:


> Well if it is a rental gun...there you go...
> 
> I bought my XD45 about a year ago...I have over 2500 rounds through it...No problems at all...Not one singe fail to feed or fail to fire...I have shot all kinds of ammo through it....I had an XD40 for several months and shot several hundred rounds...No problems...not one failure...I now have an XD9 and probably over 1000 rounds through it....Not one single failure..
> 
> ...


Willy why go from a XD 40 down to a 9mm? You could have just took your 40 and purchased a 9mm drop in barrel and have two guns into one.


----------



## DocB (Jan 12, 2009)

kmaultsby said:


> You could have just took your 40 and purchased a 9mm drop in barrel and have two guns into one.


I didn't know you could do that. Where would one get the barrel? And do you need to do anything else to the gun to make it work?


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

Yellojacket said:


> I went to the range today and rented an Xd 45. This is my first .45 cal I have fired. I still only own a little Bersa .380. Well I proceded to load the clip in the gun, pulled the slide, aimed, pulled the trigger and instead of BOOM all I got was a click. Thought that's weird??? Maybe a dud round. Ejected that round and tried again and just click. I had one of the employees come out to the line to check that it wasn't me not doing something right. The striker just wasn't hitting the primer with enough force to fire it off. I was considering this as a step up from my little .380 but now I don't know. If my life depended on this gun firing I would not be happy for some reason it just went click click click. Anyone else have any problems with a striker fired xd like this or is this just a fluke or poor cleaning of the rentals???
> 
> I ended up renting a Kimber Gold Match and ooooohhhhhh I want... Super accurate but I would have to put out $1350 for it and I full size 5" 1911 is hardly a CCW.


Range rental guns are generally only cleaned when they FTF and won't function. Whatever handgun you buy...will need to be cleaned on a regular basis. I own an XD45 and a Kimber, both are very capable. My Kimber is more accurate, but priced over double what I paid for the XD. The XD45 is quite accurate and is very reliable. I like them both. If you are planning to CCW look at models in that genre. TheXD45C is an excellent choice IMHO offering a shorter 10rd magazine option for smaller overall size. But you still need to clean it once in awhile.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I rented a 1911 years ago, to see if I liked it... One of the grip panels was loose, it shot all over the place. There was a gap between the left side of the barrel and the bushing... The trigger was somewhere around 43 lbs... It was a HORRIBLE range gun.


LOL :anim_lol:



JeffWard said:


> I too have owned FOUR XDs at one time. Not ONE EVER failed to fire. They are top shelf.


Agreed. I haven't owned any but I know several people who do. I've shot friends' XD45, XDM40, XD40, XD9sc. All were impressive and malfunction-free.

Rentals see dozens, if not hundreds, of users and it takes its toll. You can get an idea of ergonomics and recoil from a rental but NOT reliability. Online reviews rave about the XDs and XDMs. Springfield Armory is reknown for customer service and I'm 90% sure they come with a lifetime warranty as well. If that's the case (could use some backup here from XD owners), I'd say you have a safe buy.


----------



## jmartin (Feb 21, 2009)

- Lifetime warranty is a YES (at least the XD45 I'm looking at)


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Common opinion here.. Don't let a rental with a gazillion rounds through it sway you because of probably some crud in the slide. 

The old beat up rental HS (pre-XD.. this thing is OOOOOLD) actually sold me on the XD's.. That thing gets shot daily, and cleaned oh once in a blue moon, and the slide rails, barrel, everything looks likes a gun I wouldn't have a problem buying as a used weapon. If the current XD's are every bit the same as far as toughness and quality, it's a helluva well-built product. If they built engines that good, the big three would be in trouble... whoops.. Honda and Subaru do.. And they are.  hehehe.. sorry.

Disclaimer:
Nope I don't work for the company. 
Currently own a Sig, and don't have an XD... yet (keyword). :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah - God knows what that poor range rental has been through. some of those guns are treated pretty rough bt people knowing that it's not their gun so they beat them pretty hard. Those XD's are pretty darn good pistols. In that whole striker fire type weapons I think the XD is one of the best if not the best. And I don't own one. but that's because I'm not big into striker fire weapons. I guess I'm old fashioned and like that hammer. :smt033


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

I own an XD9 and have shot probably a couple thousand rounds through it with zero issues. I've also tried several other calibers at the range (rental guns), and loved every single one. You probably just had a poorly maintained range gun.


----------

